# Faulty Unit - Marineland Magnum Pro H.O.T.



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Any tips on fixing this issue?

I saw Justin use this unit when he was at Mr. Pets to polish the tanks - looked so straightforward.

All sorted of problems since I got it - leaking, no power, spluttering and struggling.

Am I missing something?






Bought this unit around 8-9 months ago - full of problems right from the start.

I am still trying to get this to work properly.

Out of the Box - Unit was leaking when we tried to use it.

Marineland sent replacement D-ring, Replacement Cap and Impeller - after I rang to complain.

They also recommended that I buy Molykote 111 - Silicon Lubricant - to seal the D-ring - which I did.

These replacement parts with the Lubricant stopped the leaking but the unit still sputters and dies after a strong start - refer video.

Rang Marineland again - another lady suggested that I put more Silicon Lubricant on D-ring and the Intake/Out pipes - as there may be a leak there.

As I pull out the intake pipe, the little piece that connects the intake pipe and the cap came off. It was not suppose to.

I rang Marineland and another lady suggested that I put acetone or PVC glue to permanently seal the connector that came off to the cap. This is apparently a known issue. I took her advise and sealed it.

I rang again as the unit still splutters and struggles badly after it starts - problem did not go away.

They then suggest that I cut and extend the out pipe as it may be too close to the surface. I do not think I have to do this hack.

This video shows the unit on a 40 gallon tank. It should work out of the box but does not.

Very disappointing as I have never got the unit to work and I have to keep on explaining and providing a background on what we tried to do to get it working.

I am very disappointed with this product and will ring them again tomorrow.

Hopefully, they will just send me a replacement unit,

I really do not want to spend $20-30 to send this faulty lemon unit back.

Have wasted so much time and effort already on this product.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sounds like a hang on back running without being primed with water. Must be getting air in somewhere but I can't help any I'm a fluval guy. Sorry to hear about the crap service, I hate when stuff isn't working and customer service points you to obvious things like we are dumb when it's crap product from the get go.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had a few. My new one which hasn't been used much has issues also. Same thing starts good then sputters. Air is getting in somehow then emptied . When they work they are great. Check to see if there's a crack in the impeller. One of
Mine had that. This newish one I have no idea but definitely sucking air. Mine isn't noisy. I'd send it
Back and get a replacement . Otherwise your out the whole machine price. 


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Bring it by my work Kimrocks. I will fix it for you. I have a few of them and Ive mastered getting them to work. Ill bring it home and get it going for you. I have a few of these filters and use them all the time. They are my favorite. I hook up 2 of them when I clean tanks.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Just rang Marineland and they are sending another Cap, D-ring and Intake and Outtake tubes.

The lady who answered today advised me against hacking the length of the tubes (Lady yesterday claims she has worked there for 8 years and had been advising people to do it - she claims apparently successfully - Poor customers . . . ).

Justin - Great! I will definitely take up your generous offer! I want to try one more thing later today and I will PM you for a time to come over. Thanks very much in advance.

I had added new Flourite substrate into my 180 gallon and need to polish the water up - : ).

Thanks April and Vancitycam ! Crossing fingers we get this sorted - Marineland usually have good products.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

No problem. I have lots of spare parts so I can narrow down the issue. Makes it easier than guessing. If you really want to polish the water I can lend you 2 of mine. Im going away Friday morning fishing for the weekend so I wont be needing them. I don't mind helping you out. Let me know. And don't cut the tubes 

They suck air for sure. One thing you can try is wrapping electrical tape in the center of the chrome lid hold down bar so it will apply more pressure when you close it. See it that helps. Than youll know if its the seal of the lid. I also siliconed the seal of one of my units I have 3 but my newer ones don't have that issue.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Cool will do - Thanks!

No big rush with Polishing the tanks at the moment - the muck is not bad for the fishes, but without an attermpt at it - it is likely the water would be cloudy for quite some time. I should have rinsed the substrate a bit more (did not rinse it too much as I was worried it would dilute the elements in them).

Thanks again!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Kimrocks said:


> Cool will do - Thanks!
> 
> No big rush with Polishing the tanks at the moment - the muck is not bad for the fishes, but without an attermpt at it - it is likely the water would be cloudy for quite some time. I should have rinsed the substrate a bit more (did not rinse it too much as I was worried it would dilute the elements in them).
> 
> Thanks again!


These Marineland filters either work great or not at all. I switched around every piece for Kimrocks and came up with the conclusion that either the motor is spinning backwards or the casing it's self is defective. I tried everything to visually see the motor spinning backwards. I even tried marking the impeller but I cant see or feel which direction its spinning. It either spins really fast or not at all. I tried slowing it down with a Q tip but that didn't work either. His lid worked fine on 1 of mine. I tried 1 of my lids on his. It quickly drained. I switched impellers, no difference. There is definitely a problem with the canister itself I just cant figure out what. I have 1 with a broken top so I was able to fix his problem. Paying it forward the Bcaquaria way.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

As usual Justin is awesome! - Thanks again! 

Really glad that Justin was able to test it and confirm that it was the canister itself - that I am not doing something majorly wrong.

I will check back with Marineland to see what they can do to replace the canister unit.

Good Karma to you! Thanks heaps.

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

You are welcome Kim

Happy I could help. Enjoy the the filter 

Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Marineland Pro "NOT FOR ME"*

Wow you shouldn't have to work on a new unit to make it work, I was going to get one of these lemons, as they look like they would probably do a good job. Not happening now I think I'll go with an eheim classic.


----------

